# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Триппер

## SDS

Триппер - это состояние мозгов или диагноз?

----------


## ПаранойА

Мне кажется состояние мозгов, плавно перетекающий в диагноз.

----------


## Irina

Что-то это слово мне трепанацию напоминает))) Так что видимо это показание к вскрытию черепа для поправки чего-то в мозгах))

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
*Irina*, 
нравицца мне ваш женский образ мысли

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, ну с какого перепуга ему быть иным?)

----------


## BiZ111

Триппер - это венерическое заолевание :lol:

----------


## Irina

Ладно, ответим по другому - в первую очередь это отсутствие мозгов как таковых. Не лечится ничем, кроме отсечения головы.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ну триппер с головой не связан, по крайней мере с той, что на плечах.

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
БИЗ - зик, а я думал что гинекологическое

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*, 
> БИЗ - зик, а я думал что гинекологическое


ну теперь будешь знать, запиши в блокнот

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
запишу, могу по факсу выслать

----------


## Irina

> Ну триппер с головой не связан, по крайней мере с той, что на плечах.


Я имею ввиду то, что думать нужно чтоб заразу не подцепить. Для этого мозги нужны, а если их нет - это не лечится))

----------


## ПаранойА

*Irina*, Я понимаю) Но я думаю, что когда до этого дела доходит, мозг полностью отрубается)

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
абсолютно с Вами согласен

----------


## Irina

> мозг полностью отрубается


потому и не лечится это

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
то про мозги или про что?

----------


## Irina

Про них родимых)))

----------


## ПаранойА

так-с.. мозги и триппера.. А что триппера поражает первым делом?

----------


## Irina

Триппер - это венерическое заболевание, вызываемое специфическим возбудителем (микробом гонококком). Триппер характеризуется преимущественным поражением слизистых оболочек мочеполовой системы.

----------


## ПаранойА

А как его распознать и что чувствуешь?

----------


## Irina

> Триппер - это венерическое заболевание, вызываемое специфическим возбудителем (микробом гонококком). Триппер характеризуется преимущественным поражением слизистых оболочек мочеполовой системы. Передается триппер чаще половым путем, очень редко (у детей) возможен внеполовой путь заражения триппером через белье, губки, полотенца.
> 
> Стойкий иммунитет к трипперу невозможен, однако иногда возникает нестойкий иммунитет к "собственному" трипперу, в связи с чем клинические проявления триппера стихают, человек считает себя здоровым, но является при этом источником заражения другого лица - носителем инфекции.
> 
> Первые признаки заболевания триппером появляются обычно через 3-5 дней после заражения. У мужчин признаки заболевания триппером выражаются ощущением жара, зуда, и жжения в передней части мочеиспускательного канала, усиливающимся при мочеиспускании, покраснением и слипанием его наружного отверстия. Выделения из мочеиспускательного канала сначала скудные, серого цвета. Через 1-2 дня проявления триппера усиливаются, выделения становятся гнойными, обильными, густыми, желтовато зелёного цвета. При мочеиспускании больной триппером ощущает жгучую боль в мочеиспускательном канале; в ночное время возникают болезненные эрекции. При отсутствии лечения триппер постепенно распространяется на соседние органы (предстательную железу, яички), принимает затяжное течение и, в конце концов, переходит в хроническую форму. У плохо леченных или хронических больных триппером может развиться гонорейный артрит. Это гнойное поражение коленного или голеностопного сустава.
> 
> Острый период болезни у женщин, в отличие от мужчин, протекает вяло, малозаметно. Поэтому, в большинстве случаев скрытыми бактерионосителями триппера являются именно женщины. Гнойные выделения из влагалища, зуд и жжение в области наружных половых органов и промежности, частые позывы и режущая боль при мочеиспускании быстро проходят. Не чувствуя себя больной, женщина не обращается к врачу и продолжает вести обычный образ жизни. Триппер тем временем принимает хронический характер. Малозаметные проявления триппера, почти не беспокоящие женщину в начале заболевания, по мере прогрессирования болезни постепенно приводят к распространению гнойного поражения восходящим путем из полости матки по слизистой оболочке канала маточной трубы. При этом в просвете трубы образуются мелкие спайки. В конечном счете, поражается вся стенка трубы, и вследствие отёка слизистой оболочки и образования спаек маточная труба закупоривается, становится непроходимой для сперматозоидов и яйцеклетки, что ведет к бесплодию. Скопление гноя в трубах сопровождается постоянной болью в низу живота и в пояснице (маскируясь под воспаление придатков). Гной, всасываясь в кровь, приводит к хронической интоксикации, вследствие чего женщина становится раздражительной. Изменяются все её физиологические функции - нарушаются менструации (затягиваются, сопровождаются болями, становятся обильными).
> 
> В последнее время отмечается ряд особенностей клинического течения гонореи, а именно, увеличение частоты субъективно бессимптомной гонореи, при которой наличие в отделяемом гонококков сочетается с отсутствием жалоб и много-очаговым воспалительным процессом. Эта форма называется гонококконосительством. Женщины с торпидной и субъективно бессимптомной формами гонореи обычно продолжают половую жизнь, не зная о своем заболевании, и распространяют инфекцию.
> ...

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*,
мамоньки, то уже к доктору пора

----------


## ПаранойА

Да мне просто интересно))) Любопытно стало, что это за чудо такое - триппер)

----------


## Irina

*SDS*, кому пора? Тебе?)))

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
ну типа насморк, специфический, лечится ТЕНИДАЗОЛОМ

----------


## ПаранойА

ой, спасибо) даже лекартсво сказала...
А как не заболеть этим заболеванием? Ну там контрацептивами?

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
спи дома и спи один...

----------


## ПаранойА

*SDS*, эмм... печально.

----------


## PatR!oT

промолчу

----------

